# i need a power supply under 3.2k



## honeydude_007 (Jul 8, 2014)

my rigs are 
i5 2310 
amd hd 6670 gddr5
8gb hynix ram 
500gb hard disk
i needed suggestion for better powersupply needed for my pc because i am going to update my graphic card ....plzz suggest psu of 550-650 watt...as this much will require for future graphic card and if its possible also give me suggestion of graphic card under 10k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

you dont need a 600W psu for a gpu worth 10k.
antec vp550p,seasonic ss500bt should be plenty for your system.
for the gpu, get 750 ti. it is much power efficient. even a 450W will do then like antec vp450p /seasonic ss400bt.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 8, 2014)

If you buy a PSU with active power factor correction(aPFC), make sure your UPS gives out sine wave or near sine wave output. My Corsair PSU works only with APC and iBall UPS'es.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2014)

honeydude_007 said:


> my rigs are
> i5 2310
> amd hd 6670 gddr5
> 8gb hynix ram
> ...



Corsair CX430 v2 -Corsair SMPS CX430 430 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 8, 2014)

papul1993 said:


> If you buy a PSU with active power factor correction(aPFC), make sure your UPS gives out sine wave or near sine wave output. My Corsair PSU works only with APC and iBall UPS'es.



Can you link me to the model number of apc and iball ups which you have?


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 9, 2014)

BR-600 is the model no of the APC UPS I have. I tried an iBall UPS of a friend. Dunno the model number. Just make sure that your UPS gives out pure sine wave or simulated approximation to a sine wave. No square wave UPS will work.


----------



## honeydude_007 (Jul 10, 2014)

thanx guys for suggestionn.........


----------

